# How to cut a 6x6 timber



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Chain saw


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

So you don't have access to a chain saw, reciprocating saw, hand saw, hack saw, router, or back saw? 

You must have a drill, to pin the timbers with? Use the circular saw to cut a 2" (or however wide your drill motor front case is) notch in the beam, unless your drill bit is long enough. Clean out notch with a chisel, screwdriver, adz, etc. Drill a couple of holes through the remaining stock to weaken, roll onto rock, block, or beam, it should break. Clean up cut with a chisel, router, shovel, or toe-nail clippers. Be safe, GBAR


----------



## James Con (Aug 29, 2007)

8 -1/4 inch blade, worm drive saw, Make the first pass then flip it over, connect your first saw cut with a pencil then make the second cut. If you try to lay out the whole cut before you do the first cut you'll never make them meet for a clean cut.
Rent this if you can't buy one.


----------



## sleep (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. I do have a drill and a hand saw. I was just looking for a more time effective method for cutting timbers. And a way to keep the cuts looking like they are factory ends.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

cut all 4 sides with circular saw as you have done, use hand saw to remove last 2" inside.
this is how i did it..... marked all 4 sides, cut one side, rolled once, continued in same groove, rolled again for third side, then last.
then i used my sawzall with a long blade to finish. i did not care about end appearances though.......

DM


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Makita makes a 16-5/16 inch circular saw (model number is 5402NA). I bought one to use in building my log home. It will cut your timbers easily in one pass. The saw is pretty expensive ($599 mew on Amazon) but maybe you can find somewhere to rent or borrow one.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Cut all 4 sides then use the hand saw. Put the cut end inside so it will not be seen. Use a factory end where it is visible.


----------

